# My daily GRIND with PSL gears.



## HFO3 (May 27, 2019)

Good morning IMF brothers in iron,  I originally started this log on ASF. Here is a link for you if you're interested in catching up for now...but going forward I will be updating it here 

http://www.anabolicsteroidforums.co...3-Can-I-get-lean-tan-and-swole-for-summertime


----------



## HFO3 (May 27, 2019)

Good Morning all! It's a Monday but it's a no work Monday...I know you don't have to ask why!!! 

meal 1.  50 grams egg whites
meal 2. 1/2 larger chicken breast. 1/2 avocado. 1 cup strawberries. 1 glass simply OJ. 1/4 cup almonds

Happy Memorial Day to all the anabolic and natty men, women, and family here and abroad!


----------



## HFO3 (May 27, 2019)

1st Food porn of the day 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T Woods (May 27, 2019)

Damn bro, that's a lot of sugar for a shred. That don't work for me but we're all different.


----------



## HFO3 (May 28, 2019)

what sugar are you speaking about? Fruit?

If so, fruit provides a complete nutritional balance, essential vitamins, minerals, fiber, antioxidants, and natural sugars, all these combined help in maintaining a healthy body, mind and optimal organ function. Also worth mentioning, I am not looking to be sub 10%, I prefer to be 10-12 year round and that's attainable with my current macros, training and rest.  

Stay tuned my friend


----------



## HFO3 (May 28, 2019)

Photo from Friday?s arm blast... I was spent... and still sore today, what a solid session! I?ll be using my fat grips again this Friday, maybe sooner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HFO3 (May 28, 2019)

I had to call an audible on anabolics...

TPP 150mgs EOD no more TIPP, I'm fresh out.
NPP increased to 125mgs EOD
NO MAST P... it pains me to say it, but I had to stop using it 

CJC and growth are constant with no changes in sight 


meal 1. 50 grams egg whites and 1 banana
meal 2. 1/3 lb turkey breast. 2 slices jalapeno bacon. some cherries. mature Engish cheddar. 1/4c up almonds. 1/2 avocado


----------



## HFO3 (May 28, 2019)

Food porn cherries/almonds/cheese are a nuclear explosion of flavor! Turkey bacon and avocado - well we know how delicious that is 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HFO3 (May 28, 2019)

I could have taken today off from the gym, but fkkk that! I arrived in my leisure time today.. no rush whatsoever, that's nice...I have so much free time and it feels great!

I decided to stop by the tanning joint, the girl asked: "which bed do you want?"...
me: I like that Big Daddy master blaster right there! *she checks her PC and says
her: okay great! I see you haven't used any of your salon package options yet, would you like to try one today?
me: sure! what options do I have ? lol
her: Oh you have several! let me show you! *meanwhile 15 minutes later I'm apparently a member at the best tanning salon on the planet! Everything from Cryotherapy to individual hot yoga!! lmao seriously the truth 




me: fast forward... I chose the skin hydrotherapy 

So for those of you like me that dont know what the fuck that is... its a capsule (you lay in it) that infuses steam and liquid vitamins into your skinwhile aromatherapy fills the air and the bed gives you a gentle massage LOL...and get this, it burns calories while your in there due to the heat... I have no idea if this really worked like advertised but I feel pretty fucken great! hahaha

Tomorrow I am starting a 3-day cryotherapy treatment...I'll give a full report when I finish day 3

calves, seated, standing, and a standing seated machine, you sit, but from hips down its like your standing, excellent biomechanics and ROM for me and my beat up ankle the rotation was solid for a well-rounded calf session

hammy curls light, heavy, heavy, heavy, drop set, drop set
machine squats moderate weight, high reps
leg extensions heavy weight, I only did 1 set though my hams were in pain from the chair pushing up on them, so I moved on.

pull ups several sets, mutli- grip, then assisted sets to failure

abs, 4 sets leg raises with a twist sets of 10 and I was on fire

meal 3. 25 grams egg whites, 25 grams whey, 1 banana

This is a reminder for me and maybe some of you... take time for yourself, away from the kids, the wife, friends and just do something different, you might like it!


----------



## HFO3 (May 28, 2019)

meal 4. 1 large bowl of wheat rotinis with sauce, parmigiana reggiano cheese lightly sprinkled over the top
meal 5. 6 oz allegro marinated sirloin. 1/4 raw almonds. 1/2cup cherries


----------



## HFO3 (May 30, 2019)

Morning! Morning IMF...
If you?re like me and many of you are, you?re husbands, fathers, co-workers, bosses... 
it?s easy to get caught up rushing through the moments that make our days... Make a choice to be present in each one today - No Limits!

Meal 1. Marinated sirloin steak. 1/2 avocado. 1/4 cup raw almonds. Mature whit cheddar. Fresh cherries. 1 cup fresh strawberries 

Btw, this meal has a solid rotation to really pull the best of the flavors together lol 




it goes down best for me like so... 
almonds/cheese/cherry 
Steak/ avocado 
Strawberries 
with roughly 24oz water 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 5, 2019)

Monday 6/3
MONDAY LEG DAY man it was a tough day...It was a chore just to stay hydrated long enough to make it to the gym... it was hotter than hell outside and more humid than a wet sauna but I made it in and it looked like this

3 miles on the bike to warm up
lying leg curls 65, 80, 95, 110, 95, 80
standing individual leg curls 40x2 sets
adductor/abductor heavy
sled 8 plates 4 sets
front squat machine 315X 2 sets

My gas tank was running on empty so I called it


----------



## Montego (Jun 5, 2019)

Dat chest though...


----------



## Sherk (Jun 5, 2019)

How much to come be my personal chef? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 6, 2019)

Montego said:


> Dat chest though...




Thanks I think hahah

The chest was a late-blooming body part for me because shoulders would try to take over the workout, adjusting the weight, slow reps, and keeping very focused on activation has helped me over time to get it to show up in photos lol



Sherk said:


> How much to come be my personal chef? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




Since you're a DQ man, we can work ISOCAPROATELY work something out  ) lol


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 6, 2019)

Same struggle with the humidity everyday so far this week... I am going to try to an early session, maybe I'll like that better just until the humidity clears up

So, FAT GRIP Tuesday was a good session in spite of being so hot I needed a shower before I trained haha, seriously tho I did

DB laterals to warm up my shoulders, injury countermeasures 





10,15,17.5 back to back set of 15 reps each weight. one set before my first incline press and one after the second set.

Incline DB press: between each chest set , alternating DB curl 7 each arm until 28 total
60,70,75,70,60,60
FLat DB press
70 x4, 65x1
Working biceps in between chest pressing is a funnn workout, what a killer pump for a post WO photo, but I didn't have time


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 6, 2019)

HUMP DAY! yes yes yes... today it really was humpday for me 



 haha

Overall this week is going great and today was an excellent day. My injections are going well, no PIP, the dosages are so low I fell great every day, not over-amped or panicked from tooo much anabolic use.
I'm slowly approaching the lean, tan and swole look I want for summer...my work projects are productive, all things seem right and tight in my world, no complaints. I'm hoping the same for you guys and gals 





I worked Back, shpulders and abs today

Hammer close grip pull-downs plate loaded
4 working sets, 1 warm-up 20 resp or so
wide grip pul-ldowns cable machine
4 sets
shoulder grip palms facing each other- cable rows on the seated machine
4 sets
bent over single arm rows- cable machine
4 sets
rear delts using reverse pec dec
3 sets 
standing overhead BB press
6 sets


Abs
bench leg raises straight up then with a twist at the top (hold) and back down below zero, slow and controlled reps , I really felt this deep into my core... I think I finished with6-maybe 7 sets, each set was taken to failure

Great session today.


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 7, 2019)

Good morning ASF! Friday Funday is my arm blast day. Easiest day of the week and TGIF man. This southern heat and humidity is B.R.U.T.A.L.

Yesterday gym time went well... calvescalvescalves, slow reps, lot of static resistance, moderate speed half reps, full deep stretches, that was the theme, standing. seated. one leg bodyweight. both leg bodyweight. You gett the just. fire in the hole was the goal. DONE.

Did some HFO style yoga, its entertaining af lol...

I really prefer a female partner to help me stretch and hold, but I'm not so fortunate lately, my WO partner is like 6'5" 270 and not my type, haha so nogo. I had to wing it on my own... MilfKing started a good thread yesterday about stretching and I am an advocate! stretching is underrated, and just because you have great form, you have long stretch contractions, blahblahblah. THATS not enough... you still want to stretch everyday for overall health and improved muscle conditioning  I am sore from head to toe and I believe it helps with soreness as well, as far as injury prevention? perhaps? I believe a proper warm-up is a stronger countermeasure against injuries and of course "never lift today based on yesterdays numbers" too many variables dictate the day to day strength. 

HappyFriday folks


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 11, 2019)

Morning morning morning IMF peeps 

I had a weekend affair... I totally cheated and yes it was gooood... 18" cheese pizzas, some chicken rolled in ricotta, covered in mozzarella on top of spaghetti, garlic bread, this massive poppy seed dressing spinach salad with boiled eggs, bacon, cheese, cranberries sprinkled all over top..

deserts and some other goodies were canolis, some type of chocolate mouse cake with a hard chocolate shell, like a DQ dipped ice cream coned, hummus and pita chips, blah blah blah, you get the picture  ... I literally just grazed on Italian all weekend

I went to Costco Sunday so Monday my food regimen is back on real and healthy foods 

My muscles have been staying sore for too long, I think I've been pushing a little too hard and heavy, it feels more like annihilation than activation, ya know what I mean. So, this week I'm switching gears to "Every muscle group 2 times" with mostly machines low volume with longER rep counts, add to that some low-intensity cardio everyday.

yesterday gym time went like so...
25 minute cardio to heat up and move the blood
HS close grip pulldowns 3 sets 1 warmup set
wide grip cable pulldowns 3 sets 1 warmup set
one arm cable rows close grip 3 sets
underhand rows wide grip 3 sets
SHOULDERS
standing overhead press 4 sets


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 13, 2019)

Yesterday I took the day off, today? well today was a different story

chest
flat DB presses
3 working set 70,80,90 each set went taken to forced reps with my partner as a spotter, I like a solid-fluid movement to peak with a good pause 2 seconds at the bottom for a deeeeep long stretch. In between each set I used 1 of 3 different ROM on cable flies, low, mid, top, I completed a total of 6 sets of lies and 3 sets of flat. I finished with 2 sets of pecdec. Phenomenal and fast, totaled 58 minutes.

calves seated and standing (bodyweight) slow and tight reps with total calf activation through the entire ROM, in between sets I did deep stretches using body weight

this was another 15 minutes for total gym time 1 hr and 15 minutes if you're wondering why I timed my self?? I am making a conscious effort to get in, get pumped, create that activation and be done, I am hitting every muscle twice a week for now, activation, not annihilation, that is the theme.


----------



## Montego (Jun 13, 2019)

Can't see pics.

Negged


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 14, 2019)

Montego said:


> Can't see pics.
> 
> Negged




you suck at bromance homie lol


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 14, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 14, 2019)

My diet and training are coming along as planned, it's a juggling act of discipline, believing, proper eats, and yes, of course, cheat meals, lol. I'm satisfied with the results so far. My goal was/is to maintain the fullness and lower BF which I'm achieving. When you feel flat, look flat and want to eat big, hold tight and load properly to create those full lean muscle bellies, for me this requires a mental aspect of understanding and trust that you know what you know is true, the mind games are a mofo, can you relate?! hahaha


----------



## Montego (Jun 14, 2019)

HFO3 said:


> My diet and training are coming along as planned, it's a juggling act of discipline, believing, proper eats, and yes, of course, cheat meals, lol. I'm satisfied with the results so far. My goal was/is to maintain the fullness and lower BF which I'm achieving. When you feel flat, look flat and want to eat big, hold tight and load properly to create those full lean muscle bellies, for me this requires a mental aspect of understanding and trust that you know what you know is true, the mind games are a mofo, can you relate?! hahaha


Yes sir. Looking very good indeed.

Controlling the eating impulse gets tough at times. I can't touch sweet food at all when I'm cutting or else I'll binge....no in-between.


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 18, 2019)

Thank you, Monte, I understand the urges and cravings man. If I am on point with my daily macro count I will treat my taste buds to some spoiling for sure, but small amounts at a time can turn into blowing it for the day too, its a real struggle when you have an incredibly insatiable appetite for deserts, like me lol 

Good morning ASF! Here is an update on how the PSL gear and peptides have been working for me, the cjc alongside the euros is nothing short of a stellar choice for anyone needs, that is my estimation anyway. My sleep is literally amazing! I can't say enough about that...
My current doses are:
gh 3.5 ius ED, more accurately 1 vial every 3 days which is 10ius. These euros are an excellent GH, top shelf and I highly recommend them
cjc1295dac 2 vials a week, split into 2 injections per week, one inject on the weekend and one mid-week. I just ran out and will order some more asap. I Equally recommended these like the euros, both are top shelf and work amazing along side each other.
TPP was 150mg EOD is now ISO 100mg EOD, I will keep the test level at 450 so I'll add the additional 150mgs per week in somewhere, I haven't done that math yet to find what mg per inject is most convenient, I really like this level of test a lot, it's working perfectly for me.
NPP was and still is 100mg EOD, this is an excellent place mg wise to stay, my results are exactly what I am wanting from this dose.

I have ordered some proviron and anavar, so eventually I will add those to this awesome cocktail. I'm also waiting on some 2% nizoral shampoo for it's DHT hair foliicle blocking abilities., I want everything in hand before I start anything. Probably a couple of weeks for the shampoo to arrive. That is some expensive shampoo, Ive used it before and it does the job pretty well for me so it's worth the money, imo.

Have a great Tuesday! the only limits we have are the ones we set each day!


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 19, 2019)

ASF morning morning morning! Yesterday was a one off... my lower back was whining with muscle spasms so I took the entire day of to rest, I did an epsom salt hot bath soak instead, woke up today and still sore but from the neck down my erectors. I'm not sure but last night I think my body (neck) was compensating for my back so I could sleep, the trade -off is I paid for it with my neck ...ffs 








I will participate in some fashion today whether it's only walking on ther treadmill or cycling during my gym time, I'm hoping some blood and endorphans will bring some healing properties to the areas... You can't play if you don't show up!


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 20, 2019)

Happy Thursday morning ASF! So today is the third day I've woke up with erector spinae soreness, restricted mobility and likely the third day of not weight training. although mobility has improved each day, I feel the rest plays a vital role in 100% recoup... However, I did ride the stationary cycle yesterday, light stretching only because of restricted mobility, then I finished with a few sets of seated calves.  

This session was very short and may sound like a waste of time to you, I assure you it was not, keeping your daily routine intact and never deviating is always good for your mind and any exercise is better than no exercise. I'll explain, we are creatures of habit and we like routine, that's a fact. Staying with those daily routines and keeping weekly sleep patterns on the weekends trains your mind and body to perform at its best all the time. My point is, be wise with your time and stay consistent with the positive traits and activities in your life and you will always do them, stop doing them for a short while and you may find yourself weeks or even months down the road ** thinking how did I end up here?? far away from what keeps you happy, rested and healthy! I didn't intend to blahblahblah on... take my words as a "life hack" and go win at life today!

I'm on for my gym time appt today, I'll report back with activities, if you have any suggestions please drop them, I thank you .. in advance!


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 27, 2019)

Good Thursday morning! Does anyone else feel we are flying through this week? 

It's been 6 days since I've checked in, it's nothing new, whenever I start a new project this is where I have to make time trade-off, REAL LIFE>forum time.

I have not missed any session, as a matter of fact, I am in lock step with crushing my goals!! 

I'm leaner, denser and tanner haha

Dosages as of this week

HGH stays the same at 1vial of 10mg every 3 days.

anabolics:
100mg ISO
75mg TPP
1250 NPP
Injections are Mon/Wed/FRI totaling 525 test and 375 npp= 900mgs combined a week. This is a strong favorite blend of hormones, seriously if you have the money to run 2 tests at once? DO it. Especially you guys that like ISO alone, you will love this combination, your test levels stay high, you're literally living at peak levels all the time. Of course most everyone loves npp so this is a winner in my book.

Yesterdays macro count below is CAL/CARB/FAT/PROTEIN. I eat what my body is telling me to, the totals are very telling, listen to your body it is talking to you.







3,31531499294


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jun 30, 2019)

Helpful thread!


----------



## HFO3 (Jul 18, 2019)

Derek Wilson said:


> Helpful thread!


r

thanks brother. I've been out for 3 weeks with a soft tissue strain but I'm back at my grind 

Soo, It's been about 3 weeks, I was released last Friday from my ortho surgeon (former MLB ortho, now in private practice) so I tapped into my powder keg of potential this week. I started Monday, Ive trained every day this week using HS machines, DB's and any cables that do not require using your feet for anything. Let me explain, I incorporated a core stabilizing method that I learned years ago, keeping one foot elevated and therefore consciously keeping a slight tension on your core while running through the ROM for whatever exercise your doing

I kept a pretty hight intensity considering the fact I was erring on the side of caution as to NOT reinjure my ankle. My training philosophy was hit hard and fast with an increased amount of stretching the primary in between sets, so I did just that. I kept the sessions short and intense, I accomplished what I set out to do, muscles pumped and activated, so I mark this week as a total success. I know the week isn't over technically, but tomorrow is Friday Gun Day, blasting arms is just FUN and easypeasy so idk if that really counts as a gym day, does it??

Side note: As each training session progressed, primary muscle exhaustion was increasing, this has a very immediate effect on connecting tissue and supporting muscles and my advice would be, as soon as you reach that point, race over, hit the brakes, turn the key off and come back tomorrow. The old saying goes something like this... 
"she was running like a bat out of hell and then BOOM, there was white smoke everywhere" lol 

my point is, If you're injured, this is especially beneficial to know before going into each session, that is if you want to go back and lift tomorrow


----------



## Montego (Jul 19, 2019)

Get going!


----------



## HFO3 (Jul 22, 2019)

Trained hard today- 
Smith over head presses
Incline dbs press
Incline db flies 
Was going to do flat dbs but my ankle was feeling not so great- just finished with some
Cable flies


----------



## Montego (Jul 23, 2019)

HFO3 said:


> Trained hard today-
> Smith over head presses
> Incline dbs press
> Incline db flies
> ...


Your ankle was hurting so you didn't do DB presses? Hmm......


----------



## HFO3 (Jul 23, 2019)

Montego said:


> Your ankle was hurting so you didn't do DB presses? Hmm......



Correct- DB's do not magically appear in my hands on the bench- 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montego (Jul 23, 2019)

HFO3 said:


> Correct- DB's do not magically appear in my hands on the bench-
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm missing the connection lol. You couldn't walk with them?


----------



## HFO3 (Jul 23, 2019)

Montego said:


> I'm missing the connection lol. You couldn't walk with them?



lol, ok, I'll explain. I'm healing from a soft tissue ankle injury, so yeah, carrying the DB's became a factor at that point in my workout, finishing with cables and without flat DB presses isn't ideal but I'm accomplishing what I want to get done. 

I'm open to ideas if you have any?


----------



## Montego (Jul 23, 2019)

HFO3 said:


> lol, ok, I'll explain. I'm healing from a soft tissue ankle injury, so yeah, carrying the DB's became a factor at that point in my workout, finishing with cables and without flat DB presses isn't ideal but I'm accomplishing what I want to get done.
> 
> I'm open to ideas if you have any?


Bb


----------



## HFO3 (Jul 24, 2019)

Montego said:


> Bb




carrying DB's is only one variable as to why I stopped, It may not make sense to you. 

**  think** muscle starts to feel exhaustion-the result is overall and supporting muscles, tissue activation increases-that result is a pain in ankle and surrounding muscles -this indicator tells me to find a single joint exercise to finish or just be finished altogether, continuing to push through pain while injured is foolish, regardless of where the injury is. make sense?


----------



## REHH (Jul 24, 2019)

Hope you heal up soon bro


----------



## HFO3 (Jul 24, 2019)

REHH said:


> Hope you heal up soon bro



I?m ahead of the ?normal recovery? so I?m doing great- thanks brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montego (Jul 24, 2019)

HFO3 said:


> carrying DB's is only one variable as to why I stopped, It may not make sense to you.
> 
> **  think** muscle starts to feel exhaustion-the result is overall and supporting muscles, tissue activation increases-that result is a pain in ankle and surrounding muscles -this indicator tells me to find a single joint exercise to finish or just be finished altogether, continuing to push through pain while injured is foolish, regardless of where the injury is. make sense?


Yeah makes sense


----------



## HFO3 (Jul 31, 2019)

Ok fellas. I have decided to start this log again and I have changed gears with my anabolics... As a few of you know I am healing up from an ankle injury and I want to come at the gym with the very foundation of bodybuilding cycles, it's tried, tested and true every time. HIGH TEST with an oral. 

The test will be mostly Purity Source Labs"s EP line of 100mg'ISO`combined with GearChurch 200mg`ISO. I started with 1 gram today.
I'll keep the same regimen with PSL's EP eurotropins HGH at a moderate dose of 3ius a day, 5 days a week.
The oral... That, I haven't decided on one yet, I'm considering Anadrol since I have never done it or DBOL because I love that shit and I feel like the superman 24 7 on test/dbol and hgh..There is nothing that compares to this cycle in my opinion for overall wellness and putting on muscle, nothing at all.

I'll continue to eat the same 33-3700 cals including 280-300 protein and high fat, cycled with low-high carbs. The new trade of will look like this... less fat, more carbs, I will split over my evening meals ... most of my carbs are post workout anyway, I will just eat more of them moving forward. TO break this new journey in right, today I made a massive pot of real black beans and brown rice...


----------



## HFO3 (Jul 31, 2019)

today's session was on point. I saw my ortho today, he gave me the green light for elliptical and stationary bike, I declined lol. I did 2 sets of seated calves just to see how it felt and I have some uncomfortableness so I stopped and the weight was kiddie weight so ... all good.


back 
hammer high rows 4 sets
hammer low rows 4 sets
t bar rows 4 sets
shoulders
laterals 4 sets
seated BB miltary 3 sets
rear delts reverse pecdec 3 sets
biceps
3 sets high curl machine` whatever its called, you guys know the one I'm talking about


----------



## HFO3 (Aug 6, 2019)

yesterday session went like this ...
Pull downs
5x10-12
Hammer rows 
5x10-12
Db rows
4x12
Shoulders 
Seated Db press
4x12

Leg curls (lying)
4x10
Some weird squat machine 
2 sets very light (no pain) 
Body squats



this morning I had no ankle pain whatSOever


----------



## REHH (Aug 6, 2019)

Back to full training?


----------



## HFO3 (Aug 6, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HFO3 (Aug 8, 2019)

REHH said:


> Back to full training?



not yet. but I'm managing every day to keep conditioned and break a sweat lol


----------



## HFO3 (Aug 8, 2019)

yesterday was a scheduled rest day. today I went back at it... hard and heavy basics. I have been using ciallis 10mg a day and the pumps are pretty crazy, also using IML max pump extreme ( the grape flavor taste like ass and looks like dirty laundry water) but works well with IML nitro 4 vaso ...insane pumps.

standing bicep curls 2 wu sets 3 working sets
ez bar curls 2 wu sets 3 working sets

DB skull crushers 2 wu sets 3 working sets
ez bar skull crushers 2 wu sets 3 working sets

abductions - 4 x20
adductions 4 x20

*edit* body squats idk maybe 4-5 sets 100 ffkkin reps lol I just kept going until I was exhausted and had some blood flows- No ankle pain today so that is good 





laying corkscrew leg raises 3 x 30

left the gym swollen af. Good session today

be back with macros


----------



## HFO3 (Aug 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HFO3 (Aug 8, 2019)

HFO3 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My total for the day 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HFO3 (Aug 29, 2019)

Today is chest and triceps... abs and cardio... be back later with a full report


----------



## HFO3 (Aug 29, 2019)

Meal 3. 8ozChicken breast 1.5 cups Jasmin rice-1.5 cups strawberries

Stair climber warm up
Calf machine Rotation foot pedal type- I thinking it?s by free motion. 5 sets 30+ reps
Standing calf raises 5 sets 10 reps 
Deep stretching in between sets
Calves were on fire 




Chest went well too
4 sets incline db press 
4 sets flat db press 
Seated cables
2 sets cable flies for upper
2 sets mid
2 sets lower 

3 sets single arm rope extension 
3 sets dips

Overall, this was a solid workout, I used 3.5 grams arginine pre workout and no stimulants 



... that?s a change that takes getting used to


----------



## Montego (Aug 29, 2019)

HFO3 said:


> Meal 3. 8ozChicken breast 1.5 cups Jasmin rice-1.5 cups strawberries
> 
> Stair climber warm up
> Calf machine Rotation foot pedal type- I thinking it?s by free motion. 5 sets 30+ reps
> ...


It'll only help I'm sure.

When I took stims out I had to get my head right, it stays right on command now though.


----------



## HFO3 (Sep 9, 2019)

Fridays session was like this

Lat pulldowns wide grip 6 sets heavy
close grip pulldowns on HS 6 sets heavy
rear delts bent over db laterals heavy to failure 6 sets 
seated overhead press smith machine 4 sets of 20

kneeling ab crunches I used the rope on the cables with a moderate weight until each set caused a FIRE in the HOLE baby! ... 5 sets


Today's session was even better

hamstring curls 3 warm ups sets
leg extensions 3 sets also warmups
I super set those with moderate weight and 15 reps each set

squats on the squat machine, I did 6 sets which I super set with body squats holding a single plate (still nursing the ankle a bit)
adductions/abductions I almost always super set these two 

5 sets assisted pull-ups and 2 sets pull-ups for a total of 7 sets
Then I blew arms up using a three way rotation...
bicep reverse curls with a straight bar
laying skull crushers with a plate then 2 plates then 1 again
hammer curls across the chest

Finished with 2 sets of rope extensions and 2 sets of dip


----------



## HFO3 (Sep 24, 2019)

Leg day went very well, seems my soft tissues are healed 100%

I used these 4 exercises in rotation at 4 sets each
front squat machine
hack squats
leg press
Bulgarian squat on a step

calve raises seated 3 sets
bodyweight standing calves 3 sets superset with seated

finished the day with 3 sets of pullups and some ab work on the mats


----------



## HFO3 (Sep 25, 2019)

The session today.... shoulders/triceps battle rope and pushups.... FUN day

seated overhead press on the smith
4 sets 15+ reps full lockout and deep stretch 
laterals very strict form moderate weight 5 sets


ez curl cable pressdowns... I focused on the medial and long head 4 sets 12-15 reps of perfect form and held the peak contractions
DB skull crusher laying on the bench again, I held the peak
rope pressdowns to failure of form maybe 7-9 reps-ish

battle rope 5 sets at 30seconds each and 3 sets of push ups to failure

the pump was KILLER

macros so far
2426 cals
F-112.8
C-198
P-170.8


----------



## HFO3 (Oct 8, 2019)

Having trouble activating your hams?

 I have a few ways to train them very effectively ...here's a couple you can try, I think you'll like them
stiff leg deads done very slowly ... I like the long stretch, try a 3-4 count on the eccentric this_ really causes a lot of activation more so than the peak contraction, imo 
standing single-leg curl I prefer a moderate weight with some volume for a 3/4 ROM, less peak more stretch, eliminating the peak all together (if you have this machine, great, if not just add the sets to lying leg curls
lying leg curl... using moderate weight, have your partner add eccentric load for a longer TUT and try this with 3/4 ROM reps from the long contraction eliminating the peak all together...


I trained quads and light hams today, here's what that looked like

front squat machine 4 sets

hack squats 4 sets

bulgarian squats 4 sets

leg press 3 sets

finished with leg extensions 3 sets
lying leg curls 4 sets .... I ran short on time so I'll train hams again in a couple of days_


----------



## Derek Wilson (Oct 20, 2019)

HFO3 said:


> Morning! Morning IMF...
> If you?re like me and many of you are, you?re husbands, fathers, co-workers, bosses...
> it?s easy to get caught up rushing through the moments that make our days... Make a choice to be present in each one today - No Limits!
> 
> ...



This dish is ok for me.


----------



## HFO3 (Nov 3, 2019)

thats one of my favorites too


Its been awhile since I have updated my ?daily grind? perhaps I should change the name to "monthly grind? lol

update:
I?m consistent 4 days a week in the gym and I?m maintaining muscle size and keeping the polished look so so to speak, Im not pushing for growth but just to say healthy, and in shape, my legs are starting to come back now too...finally! 

being an old-er gym goer, I can without hesitation say the recoup time from injuries has definitely increased but thankfully the magic still happens the same way no matter your age as long as you combine there right food and training. I think my log is evolving into a blog-log of sorts lol Im not sure but I?ll keep updating Im just not as dedicated as some but I appreciate all you guys in this community and I hope my addition here gives something back to each one of you, in one way or another!


current gear usage and daily macros

300 atipp GEAR CHURCH
150 TPP GEAR CHURCH
400 mast P PSL EP GEAR

3300cals more or less daily and i eat the same foods I always eat, my current weight and height is 202 and 5?9?

Still not strong like most of you guys but that?s nothing new for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I?ll take a decent pic next friday and post this weeks gym sessions !!​


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 4, 2019)

HFO3 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow; Carry on, Boss.


----------



## HFO3 (Nov 5, 2019)

Yesterday was back/ and a delt pump

warm up was stationary bike.... 10 minutes 

lat pull downs 5 sets
cable rows... 6 long stretch reps and 6 upright reps per set 5 sets
underhand rows on a seated machine, long holds in peak contraction 5 sets

these two shoulder exercise were neck to back with 30 second rest periods
bent over db laterals 3 sets of 25
db laterals 15x10 17.5x10 20x10 (20?s were partials)

Overall a solid Monday with meals and training... macros ended a little lower on carbs than I wanted, protein and fats were nice and high


----------



## HFO3 (Nov 5, 2019)

Derek Wilson said:


> Wow; Carry on, Boss.




thank you sir


----------



## HFO3 (Nov 7, 2019)

Had a helluva day yesterday with EW?s but I won?t get into that now. 
Today was chest, heres the skinny

Incline press
dbs 2 sets
Smith incline 
5 sets 
Cables with 3 ROM 3sets each rom

Short and sweet day still feeling a little dehydrated from yesterday but my pump was good and I?m lean asf from puking yesterday


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 11, 2019)

Welcome.


----------



## HFO3 (Dec 6, 2019)

Pleasantly surprised when I checked my mail today! 
Pack 1of 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk​

*Please Read The Forum Rules...
http://www.anabolicsteroidforums.com...ules-Must-Read

https://puritysourcelabs.ru

http://www.anabolicsteroidforums.com...with-PSL-gearz*​


----------



## HFO3 (Dec 6, 2019)

Starting the day my way....
Chicken 8oz
1 whole avocado 
1.5 cups fresh strawberries 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk​

*Please Read The Forum Rules...
http://www.anabolicsteroidforums.com...ules-Must-Read

https://puritysourcelabs.ru

http://www.anabolicsteroidforums.com...with-PSL-gearz*​


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 16, 2019)

HFO3 said:


> Starting the day my way....
> Chicken 8oz
> 1 whole avocado
> 1.5 cups fresh strawberries
> ...



Healthy dish!


----------

